# Fassone alla Gazzetta. Replica a Raiola sul caso Donnarumma.



## admin (19 Giugno 2017)

Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:

"Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Amen. Sempre più convinto che alla fine rinnoverà.


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

Non mi faccio illusioni, dubito che Raiola chiami contro i suoi interessi e rinnovi il contratto


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



È impressionante la trasparenza in un mondo del calcio che è invece tutt'altro.
Anche se non so se alla fine questo paghi, di sicuro lo apprezziamo molto noi tifosi.

Tra l'altro tra le varie scuse di Raiola c'è anche il fatto che il Milan ha detto tutto pubblicamente mentre lui chiedeva privacy.

Sveglia Gigio, i due Raiola sono il Gatto e la Volpe, prima te ne accorgi meglio è... Ma non ci conto, spero che almeno ci porti un bel gruzzoletto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone numero uno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Secondo me, Raviola tornerà a trattare . Eravamo in posizione di debolezza pero, adesso, è cambiata la direzione del vento. Fassone da stratega brillante lo costringe a sedersi al tavolo. Diciamo che l'ignorante Raiola si è fatto prendere in contropiede ( all'italiana). 

Pensava di essere"" the master of the game invece ,,adesso è assolutamente sotto il controllo di Fassone. Le gesticolazioni e contraddizioni di Raiola tradiscono una perta totale di fiducia. Lo dicevo due giorni fa, Fassone è molto furbo.
Ti uccide con il sorriso. Secondo me, Fassone, è un fan assoluto di Machiavelli. Chiamiamolo Il Principe!!


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Ma questo una virgola ogni tanto la sbaglia? Mai visto un dirigente così


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Diretto, come un destro sotto all' incrocio di Seedorf
Duro, come un tackle di Gattuso
Preciso, come un lancio di rui costa
Perfetto, come sheva


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone sei un grande


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Fassone spiega in modo analitico e razionale la situazione, raiola abbaia e rantola su presunte minacce.... indovinate chi è in difficoltà?


----------



## Symon (19 Giugno 2017)

Se Raiola ha un pò di sale in zucca, e non credo che si faccia battere dal rancore e far perdere la voglia di soldi, si re-incontreranno e cercheranno il rinnovo, con una clausola di almeno 50-60 mln. Male che vada troveranno una destinazione immediata che stia bene sia al Milan che a Raiola...Rimanere in squadra l'ultimo anno di contratto con malumori, panchine, tribune, non fà bene a nessuno...Non parlo di Gigio perché mi pare di capire che (x usare un eufemismo) abbia poca voce in capitolo. Decide Raiola, o la famiglia. Se avesse le palle di Hamsik, che purtroppo ancora evidentemente non ha, avrebbe mandato a quel paese il sig. Raiola, e gli avrebbe detto: " io non mi muovo, tu puoi anche uscire da quella porta e non rientrare più, decido io dove andare".
Purtroppo ad un ragazzino di 17 anni non si può prentendere questa personalità ancora.


----------



## Love (19 Giugno 2017)

diciamo però che anche fassone sotto sotto ci fa capire che mirabelli qualche atteggiamento da ndranghetista lo ha avuto...ma ha fatto bene...anche se a quei livelli devi mantenere la calma.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2017)

È stato fin troppo signore ad aprire al rinnovo. Non se lo meritano nessuno dei due


----------



## MarcoG (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Semplice, chiaro, lineare. Qui è evidente che siamo davanti a un professionista. Mi piace, tanto. Finalmente abbiamo qualcuno che sembra corretto. E poi diciamolo, quanto attizza il "se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il Milan"?... abbiamo una società, era ora...


----------



## Doctore (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Amen. Sempre più convinto che alla fine rinnoverà.



speriamo di no...mi sentirei male ogni domenica a vedere quello schifo in porta.


----------



## Doctore (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Si vede che è una persona per bene...anche troppo.
A mio avviso fassone deve chiudere qualsiasi rapporto senza dare alito a ripensamenti vari.


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".


Raiola, c'è un modo di dirla: stavolta hai perso. Donnarumma vuole rimanere al Milan, il Milan, società, proprietà e tifosi, vogliono che Donnarumma rimanga. Che fai? Ti metti contro tutto e contro tutti? Se il giocatore rimane fermo un anno, e senza contratto, non c'è un avvocato, buono o modesto che sia, che non impugnerebbe la procura ricevuta dal ragazzo e dalla sua famiglia per inadempimento. Ci ripetiamo: che fai? Vai a firmare, va'.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Amen. Sempre più convinto che alla fine rinnoverà.



Potrebbe essere, ma serve che faccia un passo avanti il bamboccio, lo ha fatto capire chiaramente anche Fassone.
Ad oggi, purtroppo, non sembra avere attributi simili...se poi lo facesse, Raiola in 5 secondi lo rimetterebbe a cuccia.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Giugno 2017)

Interessante quando dice che raiola non si aspettava. La proposta da 5 mil. 

Comunque rinnoverà.. ma a che prezzo? Sempre 5 mil a questo punto?? Mmm


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone non lo sa, ma ha un futuro in politica


----------



## Activia01 (19 Giugno 2017)

Senza una forte e sincera dichiarazione da parte del giocatore non vedo alcun motivo per cui debba rimanere
Ci sarebbe un clima (giustamente) troppo ostile nei suoi confronti


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

E Fassone vince anche il secondo match 
Chiaro, sincero e coerente. Virtù di chi dice la verità.
Guardatevi le dichiarazioni del ciccione e vedrete bene le differenze.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".


Ragazzi io da questa vicenda ho capito una cosa importante: il Milan sicuramente tornerà il Milan. 
Prima o poi tutti torneranno a tremare nel vedere i nostri colori e San Siro pieno. 
Questa dirigenza ricorda benissimo quello che siamo stati e ci farà ritornare grandi, ora ne sono certo, con Gigio o senza Gigio poco importa.


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2017)

non erano abituati alla chiarezza e nemmeno noi.
sono commosso e gasato allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

Da una parte un ciccione che blatera a caso cose senza senso dall altro Fassone che con lucidatà spiega la situazione è addirittura porge ancora la mano.

Caro il mio panzone , la pacchia è finita . Non c'è più il polpettaro a comandare al Milan


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



sottoscrivo ogni singola parola. Fassone numero uno!!


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



KO tecnico per il verro


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Interessante quando dice che raiola non si aspettava. La proposta da 5 mil.
> 
> Comunque rinnoverà.. ma a che prezzo? Sempre 5 mil a questo punto?? Mmm



ma veramente dopo tutto questo casino voi pensate che potrebbero trovare un accordo? a me sembra impossibile!


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

Ma Fassone è adorabile


----------



## chicagousait (19 Giugno 2017)

Parole sensate 
Non siamo più abituati a questa trasparenza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2017)

Grazie Raiola, hai unito ancor di più il popolo milanista! E grazie Fassone, sei il dirigente che aspettavamo. La sincerità paga sempre!


----------



## Mic (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone mi fa essere orgoglioso di avere il sangue rossonero, torneremo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Parole perfette amici miei PERFETTE. Raiola si è s****ato da solo dicendo una miriade di sciocchezze, ma Fassone lo ha liquidato con estrema semplicità e ancora una volta aprendo ad una riconciliazione ha addossato tutte le colpe a loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Il ragazzino non reggerebbe milanello.
Occhio al parallelismo con de sciglio : il milan prenderà un nuovo portiere, anzi il titolare.
E la linea milan sarebbe inattaccabile!!! Non esiste proprio il mobbing perchè sarebbe una scelta tecnica , visto che il ragazzo sarebbe distratto dalla condizione contrattuale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Ragazzi ma quanto è bello avere una dirigenza serie e competente?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".




.


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma quanto è bello avere una dirigenza serie e competente?



Ogni volta che sento parlare Fassone mi viene da chiedermi se sto sognando, mi sembra un marziano in confronto a fester.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone gli ha dato una lezione. Ragazzi , questo dice bugie . Nell'edizione del Parisien di oggi, dicono che il PSG ha offerto 4 cucuzze a Picchiarello99 pero Raviola ha rifiutato, ne vogliono 6 netti. E solo una questione di soldi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole al Corriere della Sera ( http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-se-gigio-ci-ripensa-lo-abbracciamo-vt48874.html ) ecco la replica di Fassone, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, alle parole di Raiola:
> 
> "Mi pare abbastanza semplice: giocatore e agente hanno fatto una valutazione tecnica ed economica, ritenendo di rivolgersi in futuro a un club con pedigree più altolocato e maggiore disponibilità finanziaria. Raiola vuole valorizzare economicamente il percorso del giocatore e intende spostarlo per massimizzare i ricavi. Per l’assistito e per se stesso. Gigio ci ha assicurato di voler restare? Esatto. Fin dal primo giorno dopo il nostro insediamento abbiamo iniziato a parlare sia con lui, sia con Raiola. E mentre Raiola tendeva sempre a rallentare, il giocatore ci diceva di volere il Milan. E ce lo diceva guardandoci fissi negli occhi. Era assolutamente sincero. Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell’agente e io sono convinto che in cuor suo Gigio non sia convinto della decisione presa. Va tutto ricondotto a Raiola? Ma certo. La decisione è sua. Ha usato la sua influenza, e lui su Gigio è molto influente. Pensateci un attimo: un ragazo di 18 anni e un procuratore importante con grande personalità. Come poteva finire? Certo, quando guardavo il ragazzo negli occhi una buona dose di speranza che tutto finisse bene ce l’avevo. E invece... Se mi attendevo una presa di posizione da parte di Donnarumma? No. E' normale che si sia messo nelle mani dell'agente. Mi aspettavo invece che Raiola trovasse una soluzione ottimale. Raiola parla di mobbing? Mi fa sorridere. Se intende le telefonate che abbiamo fatto al ragazzo, mi sembra normale provarci fino all'ultimo per un giocatore del genere. E' esagerato dire che siamo in guerra? Beh, se lui attacca Mirabelli attacca tutto il MIlan. La dichiarazione di guerra è la sua. Raiola va contro Mirabelli perchè vuole scavare un solco all'interno del Milan. Ma il giochino non funziona. Perchè non si sono presi? MIrabelli non scende a compromessi. Le minacce per per farlo giocare? Non mi risultano. Posso solo dire che a Montecarlo i toni si sono un pò inaspriti. Ma noi abbiamo fatto un'importante offerta economica. Erano rimasti sorpresi positivamente. Quindi eravamo ottimisti. A Gigio ho detto:"Pensaci un attimo, se rinnovi ti ritrovi diecimila persone sotto la sede. Troppa fretta da parte nostra? Evidentemente abbiamo concetti temporali differenti. Per Raiola due mesi sono “troppa fretta”? Il primo incontro è stato il 14 aprile, poi ce ne sono stati altri, abbiamo avuto tutto il tempo per conoscerci. E poi vorrei chiarire con forza un concetto: se io non riesco a capire cosa può succedere a un giocatore in scadenza, non ho modo di cautelarmi se quel giocatore poi non rinnova. Guardate infatti cosa è successo con De Sciglio: vista l’incertezza, è arrivato Rodriguez. Se mi sento tradito? Gigio lo amiamo tutti e abbia*mo provato a trasferirgli il sentimento in ogni modo. Le dirò di più: il Milan ancora oggi sarebbe pronto a riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Anche i tifosi più incavolati.Non escludo un riavvicinamento? Dico che se ricevessimo una telefonata in cui ci viene pro*spettata l’ipotesi di sedersi di nuovo per riparlarne, lo fa*remmo senza problemi. Da parte nostra la disponibilità di riprendere a parlarne c’è. Cer*to, Raiola è stato molto netto, ma non escludo che le parti si riparlino e si rivedano. Ovvia*mente, quando si riaggregherà alla squadra, parleremo anche col giocatore. Se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto allo stesso modo. Cosa sarebbe stato etico? Un rinnovo con clausola che andasse bene a tutti. Invece di mettere all'angolo l'altro negoziatore con debolezza contrattuale. E' brutto e mi amareggia. Se faremo affari con Raiola? Non c'è mai preclusione. Non contano le questioni personali. In futuro potrà ricapitare di fare affari con lui. Ed anche per gli altri suoi assistiti, Abate e Bonaventura, conta solo che siano funzionali al progetto. I tifosi schierati con noi? Bellissimo. Non pensavo accadesse. Ci hanno dato fiducia in poco tempo. Abbiamo una tifoseria matura. Deploro invece le minacce arrivate al giocatore. Non vedrebbe mai il campo se restasse? E questo chi lo ha detto? Noi cerchiamo un altro portiere forte, ma le gerarchie le stabilisce Montella. Non c'è preclusione nel vedere Donnarumma titolare. Escono tutti perdenti da questa storia? Il Milan perde un portiere forte, e perde anche in termini economici. Ma la vicenda ha cementato il rapporto con i tifosi".



Mi viene da piangere.

E' magnifico


----------



## Morghot (19 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma quanto è bello avere una dirigenza serie e competente?


Fa quasi senso pensare a cosa eravamo abituati negli ultimi anni, adesso leggi ste robe e ti pare inverosimile lol.


----------

